# Downloadable linux cube timer?



## the cubist (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey everybody, I have a question. Is there a downloadable cube timer for linux? You can list them down below. I have been looking for a while now, and I can't seem to find one. Thanks for the help!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 6, 2015)

You can use wine and emulate windows timers.


----------



## the cubist (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok, thanks! Do you know if it will work on a raspberry pi?( If you know what that is)


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 7, 2015)

the cubist said:


> Ok, thanks! Do you know if it will work on a raspberry pi?( If you know what that is)



I know what a Raspberry Pi is. And I really have no idea if it would work. Considering they're the same operating system I don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 7, 2015)

http://www.raspberrypi.org/help/faqs/#softwareX86


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 7, 2015)

Do you need to "download" it, or do you just want it to work offline?

I once added an experiment at http://www.qqtimer.net/offline.html (but I didn't want to continue, to keep qqtimer.net as "pure" to Michael's workas possible).


----------



## markfiend (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm actually partway through writing a linux cube timer. What features would you like in it? So far I've just got a scramble generator and a basic timer. 

It needs a gui, and I'm planning to have it save a list of times so you can monitor your progress.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Feb 7, 2015)

Prisma timer works on Linux as it is written in Java.


----------

